# Drinking Alcohol with IBS?



## rednaxa (Apr 23, 2012)

I was just wondering if there's any alcoholic drinks that are safer to drink than others with IBS. My biggest symptom is my bloating, and I was seeing improvement via diet changes up until yesterday when I had a few pints of cider. I noticed that carbonated drinks are terrible for my bloating, which I think is the reason beer affects me so badly as well (when I previously thought it was because of the wheat).So yeah, any advice as to what alcoholic drinks I can still enjoy? I'm going on holiday next week and will be drinking quite a bit, so I was thinking of just going for straight spirits or mixers with fruit as I need to avoid carbonated drinks and dairy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fruit juices can be pretty bloaty as well, so you may want to stick to either berries, melon, or citrus types of juices, and make sure the mixers are not sweetened with high fructose corn syrup (so either 100% real juice and simple syrup, not juice drink or premade mixer)Apples, pears, peaches, cherries, and plums tend to be the gassiest fruits.And alcohol by itself, even if straight up, can trigger IBS symptoms so sometimes it doesn't matter if you are having vodka on the rocks or beer.


----------



## JayMoses (Aug 9, 2012)

A fiber supplement is worth trying since adequate fiber, as boring as it sounds, is pretty important in keeping your digestive system regular. While in some cases of IBS, fiber actually can make the symptoms worse, in other cases it can make drastic improvements. It is important to take a fiber formula which has both soluble and insoluble fiber in it, and avoid fiber formulas which contain only psyllium as these can increase symptoms of gas, bloating, and stomach pain in an already sensitive digestive system.


----------

